# c'mon, be the first in your 'hood'!



## Doogy (Dec 24, 2007)

ummmm....yeah, okay

no description needed


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Best part is how gullable people are.. They actually bought it as an actual product! .... and these people are allowed to vote. frightening. :smt082

http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/glock-gag.html


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I see the humor---a little bit. Just a little bit.


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know when they started shooting like that? and why? I know it's the cool thing do do on MTV and all...

DEREK


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*dumb*

LMAO, I'd wanna see there grouping at 25yrd.!


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

"Homie" doesn't work. Guns aren't designed to be fired in that position. After you catch hot brass with your cheek a couple of times you do it like everyone else.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

probably why the videos I've seen showed the guys shooting left handed, like some gangsta's shooting it out in some elevator.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Funny thing about that modus operandi. When I was in college, mid-70's, I went shooting with a bunch of guys from my hall. One of them was moonlighting as a security guard - he claimed to be prior service - and he insisted on shooting my Ruger Security-Six the way gang bangers do today. Never understood his rationale, but saw the results and was not impressed. I guess the fad comes and goes over the years.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*not good*

Think about 'that' hot chick with her low-cut and a pinch of cleavage:mrgreen:

another thought for those of us that wear 'glasses' one flip between the lens and eyeball :smt022


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I admit, I was kind of fooled for a minute. But then I looked further. Yall got the Texan on this.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

i grew up in the streets. i had unregistered/dirty guns. i shot them a few time. it didnt feel comfortable shooting it like that. i like to set my sites on what im shooting at. im not a bad shot either. shooting like that must be cool i guess.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I got those but ruined my slide installing 'em.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Never shoot an auto with the ejection port facing up unless you want an instant jam.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

This One Time, At Band Camp...


----------



## maverick0716 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my god that is hilarious, haha! I bet a lot of "gangstas" were fooled with that one.


----------



## .357mag1 (Oct 21, 2007)

if you've ever tried to shoot someone over a fence you'd know why you need to hold it like that :anim_lol:


----------

